# My first frameless shooting video



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This went quite nice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The best video ever


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah I’m too scared to try that lol


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Потрясающе!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Booyah, another recruit to the Dark Side!

Excellent shot!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One and done!! Awesome shootn my friend!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice shot @kalevala.....2nd best thing about that video, is that well worn path up to the catch box&#8230; you can tell it gets used a lot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting bro! Nailed it! Who needs a frame!?!? Lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> The best video ever


Thanks Tag B)

Well, not the best video ever anyway...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

andypandy1 said:


> Yeah I'm too scared to try that lol


Those were my first thoughts, but now I shoot 10 mm steel frameless.

Just try first with very light bands.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Потрясающе!


Спасибо Валерий :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Booyah, another recruit to the Dark Side!
> 
> Excellent shot!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Thanks Bushpot Chef :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> One and done!! Awesome shootn my friend!!


Thanks Ibojoe 

Just lucky shot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice shot @kalevala.....2nd best thing about that video, is that well worn path up to the catch box&#8230; you can tell it gets used a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had summer vacation three weeks and was shooting every day two-three hours at a time.

I have to post a picture sometime of my suffered catchbox.

Thanks SLING-N-SHOT


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shooting bro! Nailed it! Who needs a frame!?!? Lol


Shooting frameless is not as painful as I first thought and it's nice.

I'm not going to sell all my frames yet   

Thanks Covert5 :headbang:


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

great shooting kavevala, looks like cutting a card frameless wood not be hard for you mate,can you show us a close up photo of your grip on the bands.i might try it and i need all the help i can get, my fingers are nervous.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great shooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> great shooting kavevala, looks like cutting a card frameless wood not be hard for you mate,can you show us a close up photo of your grip on the bands.i might try it and i need all the help i can get, my fingers are nervous.










Thanks robbo ????????
Looks like picture is upside down.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> great shooting.


Thanks hoggy


----------

